# Spintechs from Maryland Speed



## 06goatm6 (Dec 5, 2008)

Just ordered some Spintech axleback mufflers and tips last night from maryland speed. Has anyone got these already? If so I was wondering if they come with a flange on the back so they bolt up to the stock pipes or if Im going to have to get the welder and mask out......?? Maybe Ill build the H-pipe as long as I have it up in the air too, we will see how ambitious I get.


----------



## HoustonGTO (Oct 14, 2008)

I bought the Spintech mufflers on Friday from them also. I got an H-pipe from another dealer and will have a local shop weld them all in as soon as they come in. I'll let you know how the H-pipe set-up works. I cant justify spending $500+ on a catback system when I can spend just over $300 for this set-up that should be comparable...and my wife agrees.


----------



## 06goatm6 (Dec 5, 2008)

Where did u get the H-pipe?


----------



## HoustonGTO (Oct 14, 2008)

06goatm6 said:


> Where did u get the H-pipe?


The place is called 'Billet Prototypes.' They are a sponsor on LS1GTO.com. Here is the link. Billet Prototypes : Custom 05-06 Exhaust H-Pipe


----------



## 06goatm6 (Dec 5, 2008)

The spintech axle back mufflers came in a few days ago, it was like Christmas for me. They come complete with flange, nuts, mufflers, tailpipes, chrome tips, and hangers. I did have to buy some gaskets for them thought because the originals were stuck to the stock mufflers. I think it took a total of 15min to unbolt the stock mufflers and install the new ones. I took the time to put some high heat black paint on them so they dont rust in the humidity here in NY. They sound excellent. And I was surprised that the stock mufflers weigh about 40lbs each! The spintechs probably cut that almost in half. Cant wait to get an H pipe installed to get that deep bellow I want. For now the sound is 100x better than stock. If anyone is looking to give their Goat a little more voice I would strongly recommend these. I got them for $329 shipped to my door and completely ready to install.


----------

